# "You can burn Fresh Cut Oak"



## prajna101 (Jan 10, 2011)

Evidently my two year old stuff is just sitting there taking up space.  Eye luv CL. . . 


Fresh Cut Oak Fire Wood - $250 (Local)
Date: 2011-01-10, 11:26AM PST
Reply to: sale-ndwyx-2153430717@craigslist.org [Errors when replying to ads?]

OAK FIREWOOD that is freshly cut. Little wet and has been sitting for a few months. Get some before the very cold season or head start on next year! Call for delivery details.

Note: You can burn fresh oak. Once you get it started it burns nice and long. Great wood to burn when its cold.

Price $250.00 for full cord.


Call Carie @ 503-347-7315 or 503-824-6315


----------



## Thistle (Jan 10, 2011)

LOL Sure you can burn fresh cut oak. But I dont think its a good idea using an acetylene cutting torch inside your house.


----------



## billb3 (Jan 10, 2011)

TriTodd said:
			
		

> Note: You can burn fresh oak.



Yes.
You can freeze  your dangly bits off in the process, too.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 10, 2011)

Friends compliment me on my fire building methods- but it seems there's always something to learn.  Carie- you are my hero.


----------



## Badbob (Jan 10, 2011)

That oak will be ready to burn in two years good luck, sounds like a rip off to me


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 11, 2011)

Geesh, $250 for a cord of _green_ oak?! Yikes - I wonder what he charges for seasoned? Cheers!


----------



## Nic36 (Jan 11, 2011)

NH_Wood said:
			
		

> Geesh, $250 for a cord of _green_ oak?! Yikes - I wonder what he charges for seasoned? Cheers!



The seasoned costs less because it doesn't burn as long.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 11, 2011)

I like the part of, "Once you get it going..." Ya, getting that stuff started to burn takes several super cedars and the super cedars will give more heat too!


----------



## woodchip (May 1, 2011)

I suppose if you chopped it into matchstick size splits it would season ready to burn by Fall.........


----------



## woodchip (May 1, 2011)

Actually, this thread could almost be merged with "How to extend your stove's burn times"............

Stick a few splits of green oak on and watch it smoulder uselessly for a few days whilst bunging up your flue with creosote  ;-)


----------



## okotoks guy (May 1, 2011)

Fresh oak will burn long in the stove...........and the stove will be set to "defrost."


----------



## wannabegreener (May 2, 2011)

It burns long because it takes hours just to get it going.  Then you need to keep feeding it kindling to keep it lit.  Not quite the type of "burning" I want to do.


----------



## remkel (May 2, 2011)

Now they tell me? After stacking two cord today it turns out I shouldn't have bothered! Great! Next they will be telling me that there is no need to rotate tires....


----------

